# OG's Get in here!



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

I can't believe I was 16-17 whenever I started posting here. I took a stroll down memory lane and couldn't believe some of my grammatical/punctuation errors. I was a completely different person









Who's been around since the beginning?

Hey Xenon


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

i trolled for a year before i started posting...where's your og banner?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Been around for 6years now lol


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Boobah said:


> i trolled for a year before i started posting...where's your og banner?


He needs another 500+ posts before he can get that. Tell him to spend a night in AQHU...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

hydroshutter said:


> I can't believe I was 16-17 whenever I started posting here. I took a stroll down memory lane and couldn't believe some of my grammatical/punctuation errors. I was a completely different person
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you dont qualify


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

ICEE said:


> I can't believe I was 16-17 whenever I started posting here. I took a stroll down memory lane and couldn't believe some of my grammatical/punctuation errors. I was a completely different person
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you dont qualify
[/quote]

Help him get his OG banner, ICEE. Lend him some of your posts.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

member number 188 and only 492 posts?

Thats just crazy.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm new


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

hydroshutter said:


> I can't believe I was 16-17 whenever I started posting here. I took a stroll down memory lane and couldn't believe some of my grammatical/punctuation errors. I was a completely different person
> 
> 
> 
> ...


god damn, under 500 posts in FIVE years!! lol
i capped off 792 in a night in AQHU
ICEE actually beat me


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

I've been a big lurker for a while, but I originally was a mod when the site started. I left not long afterwards to tend to work/school-related stuff, but come back here every time I can.



ICEE said:


> I can't believe I was 16-17 whenever I started posting here. I took a stroll down memory lane and couldn't believe some of my grammatical/punctuation errors. I was a completely different person
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you dont qualify
[/quote]

Such irony


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

I’ve been here a while, i actually had an older account but i forgot my pass and everything so i just made a new one, i tried giving my e-mail to retrieve my old account but it didn’t work for some reason. You would think i would have more posts but im not a whore lol. I have looked back through some old posts/replies and I find some of them pretty amusing.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

pcrose said:


> Been around for 6years now lol


I remember you dude


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

hydroshutter said:


> Been around for 6years now lol


I remember you dude








[/quote]
that dudes actually a girl

so whens the last time you were around? 1988?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> Been around for 6years now lol


I remember you dude








[/quote]
that dudes actually a girl

so whens the last time you were around? 1988?
[/quote]

Did Gore even invent the internet by then?


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> Been around for 6years now lol


I remember you dude








[/quote]
that dudes actually a girl

so whens the last time you were around? 1988?
[/quote]

Dude has no gender!









I don't know everyone by gender.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I guess I can say I'm an OG. I haven't been around since '03 like afew people have. But '04 is when I got my first taste of the aquarium and piranha hobby. It's been whirlwind of fish, setups, upgrades, disasters, accomplishments, deaths, trades, transporting, trips to the airport and driving all over the province for fish!! 
I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Sheppard said:


> I guess I can say I'm an OG. I haven't been around since '03 like afew people have. But '04 is when I got my first taste of the aquarium and piranha hobby. It's been whirlwind of fish, setups, upgrades, disasters, accomplishments, deaths, trades, transporting, trips to the airport and driving all over the province for fish!!
> *I wouldn't have it any other way.*


i would
id exclude the whirlwind of disasters, deaths, transporting, trips to the airport and driving all over for fish.

but thats just me


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> I guess I can say I'm an OG. I haven't been around since '03 like afew people have. But '04 is when I got my first taste of the aquarium and piranha hobby. It's been whirlwind of fish, setups, upgrades, disasters, accomplishments, deaths, trades, transporting, trips to the airport and driving all over the province for fish!!
> *I wouldn't have it any other way.*


i would
id exclude the whirlwind of disasters, deaths, transporting, trips to the airport and driving all over for fish.

but thats just me
[/quote]

It's all part of the experience my friend! All those bad times are a learning experience.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

the prodigal son returns...welcome back.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Ive been around a few days


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

I've been around the block a few times


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I am new to the site. Just wanted to say Hi! I currently do not have any piranhas but am looking to get into the hobby.. I hope this site can help me!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

ive only been here around 2 1/2 years im afraid......

so pretty new really, i couldnt care less about spelling and what have you, i just type and if its spelt wrong then so be it,,hahahah


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

I vaguely remember you. where have you been? its been about 5 years for me


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I've been here since the beginning when Xenon would always ask A/S/L when signing up.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

ahh i feel so young in the company of you old farts...


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

trolled forums for a few months before I joined, my brother got me to join.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Some old names popping up in this thread!

You know your OG if......

You remember the daily birthday thread!

You were online when the only other members were google.com and yahoo.com!

The board war with Predatory fish!

Xenon actually posted!

Mad Piranhas went completely insane!

Mrs. Nattereri ruled the lounge!


----------



## sneak (Jan 17, 2004)

hey, hydro, remember picking up my 75 and rhom when i lived in NC. i'm now in ohio. yeah, i had gotten out of the hobby, and now i've just been lurking. school sucks all my time now.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I would like to take a moment to congratulate sneak on his first post in almost 5 years of membership


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I would like to take a moment to congratulate sneak on his first post in almost 5 years of membership


LOL-
Yeah congrats on the accomplishment man...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Some old names popping up in this thread!
> 
> You know your OG if......
> 
> ...


wow..memory lane..


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I would like to take a moment to congratulate sneak on his first post in almost 5 years of membership


Same here! All those years of membership and only one post? There should be a banner for that lol!


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

im new too...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Who here is surprised that n3p hasn't come in here yet to state that he's the most O of the OGs?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

haha...hes sitting in his glo -fish thread waiting.........haha


----------



## syclone (Sep 24, 2005)

I've been here a little while. Just don't post that much, but am still reading.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

sneak said:


> hey, hydro, remember picking up my 75 and rhom when i lived in NC. i'm now in ohio. yeah, i had gotten out of the hobby, and now i've just been lurking. school sucks all my time now.


SPAM!!!









better keep an eye on this guy GG.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Not as OG as some around here, but I remember a few of the "old" members who aren't here anymore.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

It is crazy how much this site has grown, Like everyone else was saying, I remember the original P-fury, 1,000 member was a big deal, I thgink I qualify as an OG, but idk.so many people have dropped off over the years too I used to know everyone on this damn site, now theres so many members it's crazy


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

What ever happened to Miss Natt? While we're going back, anyone remember the dude who spammed the board with a bunch of child porn? Aaaah, good times...


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

ive been around for a bit.just trolling lately since i work like 70 hrs a week.

can i has a banner?


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

I've been around for a while


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

I been here since the start...................


----------



## sneak (Jan 17, 2004)

what happened to my post count? that's weird because all my recent pm's are missing and all my personal info has been erased. can a mod please look into this? the only pm's i have are from 2004. wtf?

anyway, i was a member from the old predatory fish board and had just gotten out of the hobby when this new board got up and running. i still lurk around here now and then. it's always good to see some of the "old" guys posting.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i'm still kicking around.
i have not kept p's for quite some time though.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

WOW some serious lurkers that just majigcally appear from nowhere after years with hardly any posts just ot hlla at theOG's

this thread should be renamed the VPF hall (like VFW)..


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

im here from the start, i was one of the first 30members, but that got messed up over the years so now it says a different number. Some might know me as" njpiranha" but i switched usernames


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

n3p said:


> im here from the start, i was one of the first 30members, but that got messed up over the years so now it says a different number. Some might know me as" njpiranha" but i switched usernames


Apparently in June, according to the last seen dates.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

sneak said:


> hey, hydro, remember picking up my 75 and rhom when i lived in NC. i'm now in ohio. yeah, i had gotten out of the hobby, and now i've just been lurking. school sucks all my time now.










That was a trip for sure!

Glad to see you're still out there!

-Jeff


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Some old names popping up in this thread!
> 
> You know your OG if......
> 
> ...


Or how about... the falsely titled threads which would trick you into voting on the Aquarank website


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

gamgenius said:


> Some old names popping up in this thread!
> 
> You know your OG if......
> 
> ...


Or how about... the falsely titled threads which would trick you into voting on the Aquarank website








[/quote]

hoooo, that brings back memories. completely forgot about that one.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

hyphen said:


> Some old names popping up in this thread!
> 
> You know your OG if......
> 
> ...


Or how about... the falsely titled threads which would trick you into voting on the Aquarank website








[/quote]

hoooo, that brings back memories. completely forgot about that one.
[/quote]
haha i remember that- we used to get beaten by that stupid goldfish site all the time.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

gamgenius said:


> Or how about... the falsely titled threads which would trick you into voting on the Aquarank website


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Mrs. Nattereri ruled the lounge!


Awww.... I miss Karen.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

hydroshutter, i remember you. i remember on pfish you had the 'serial killer in training' nickname.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Lots of OG's up in here


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

where's puff at? can we get a holla back for the cichlid partisan alliance?!? come on now!!!

[email protected] the threads like "britney spears boobs caught on tape" and then the hyperlink "vote for pfury on aquarank" hahaha


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

hydroshutter said:


> I can't believe I was 16-17 whenever I started posting here. I took a stroll down memory lane and couldn't believe some of my grammatical/punctuation errors. I was a completely different person
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up Hydro, good to see you man! One of the original Admins of the site, not just an OG. Ive been off the board as of late but will get back into it as I set up my tank more in my new spot.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

apparently I'm an OG yet I find the requirements a bit on the relaxed side


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Lyle said:


> Some old names popping up in this thread!
> 
> You know your OG if......
> 
> ...


Or how about... the falsely titled threads which would trick you into voting on the Aquarank website








[/quote]

hoooo, that brings back memories. completely forgot about that one.
[/quote]
haha i remember that- we used to get beaten by that stupid goldfish site all the time.
[/quote]

Remember, NATE Vs. FRANK! The original OG BATTLE.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Remember, NATE Vs. FRANK! The original OG BATTLE.


That was great.

How about the implosion of MadPiranhas!


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

I've revisited a few post's of mine







those anger management class's definitely paid off.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Remember, NATE Vs. FRANK! The original OG BATTLE.


That was great.

How about the implosion of MadPiranhas!
[/quote]

or the implosion of sc...


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

i had some great times here meeting some really nice people too


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

gamgenius said:


> Or how about... the falsely titled threads which would trick you into voting on the Aquarank website


Lol, I kinda miss those.


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

wow lots of old names popping up, lot of people been here 2 years more than me too....wow


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

oh lord ive been here since 04...going on 5 years and i just hit over 1000 post lmao


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

KRS one said:


> oh lord ive been here since 04...going on 5 years and i just hit over 1000 post lmao


most of ogs weren't post whoares


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

beercandan said:


> oh lord ive been here since 04...going on 5 years and i just hit over 1000 post lmao


most of ogs weren't post whoares
[/quote]

Innes - the original spam artist.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

When i first joined Gordeez and KFizzley ruled the lounge


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

when i first joined the w8 ruled the piranha discussion area

and so did 2p2f...

i actually though the girl in his avatar was him


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


> When i first joined Gordeez and KFizzley ruled the lounge


i miss gordo


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

gord comes around some times...

when it comes to OG'S think i well come to mind,,? i mean come on i ve let almost every one of you make fun of me AND by 2009 i well be in everyones sig-sig i am the real p-fury king of shock comedy......RIGHT i can say things only your worst nightmares can un ravel i am the alpha& the omega...

i am not really retarded.Just a attention whore. you seem to like retards


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

That guy Mr.Hannibal and taylorhedrich are the people i rember being the most helpful when I first joined p-fury.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

i think mr hannibal ran into some political trouble down in venezuela.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ for real?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

yup, the other venezuelan (JAC) i believe made a post about it a long time ago. i think mr hannibal was a lawyer down in caracas who didnt exactly agree with hugo chavez's policies.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

lament configuration said:


> yup, the other venezuelan (JAC) i believe made a post about it a long time ago. i think mr hannibal was a lawyer down in caracas who didnt exactly agree with hugo chavez's policies.


I remember something like that too.


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

whatever happened to Mr. Wilson (dave) or RedDevil (Jimmy)??


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> yup, the other venezuelan (JAC) i believe made a post about it a long time ago. i think mr hannibal was a lawyer down in caracas who didnt exactly agree with hugo chavez's policies.


I remember something like that too.
[/quote]

wow, i totally missed that.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


> When i first joined Gordeez and KFizzley ruled the lounge


Fizzles used to AIM me once in a while... How that kid got ahold of my screen name tho???









My favorite times were when I was a freshman in college, living in bumf*ck western PA, and being up at 2 in the morning in the p-fury chat with enough ppl in the chat that nobody else could get in. Makes me miss the convros between Freezy & Drew.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Tinkerbelle said:


> When i first joined Gordeez and KFizzley ruled the lounge


Fizzles used to AIM me once in a while... How that kid got ahold of my screen name tho???









My favorite times were when I was a freshman in college, living in bumf*ck western PA, and being up at 2 in the morning in the p-fury chat with enough ppl in the chat that nobody else could get in. Makes me miss the convros between Freezy & Drew.
[/quote]

we gotta get the damn chat back


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

beercandan said:


> whatever happened to Mr. Wilson (dave) or RedDevil (Jimmy)??


i see reddevil online from time-to-time. only met that guy once. i think i bought a tern off of him and then he bought it back lol.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Fizzles used to AIM me once in a while... How that kid got ahold of my screen name tho???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we gotta get the damn chat back
[/quote]

Hells yes. *cracks whip*


----------

